# Where to get used propane tank...In Virginia?



## cwinfrey (Mar 18, 2010)

Does any one know where I can find a used propane tank in the 100-200 gallon size in Virginia? I live in Newport News and drive between there and southern maryland all the time, so I can always make a detour.

'Preciate 'ya!

Chris

P.S. I know this is my first post, but I look forward to future usage of the forum. I'm sure I can also lend so advice as well.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you checked Craigs list?


----------



## brae (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm inVa too, but Northern Va.  I would call Campbell Gas.  They have an operation in Manassas Va (703) 369-6400 or email [email protected].  They don't have a good website.  They also have a smaller operation in Alexandria, Va   703 550 8327  on Route 1 just north of Ft. Belvoir.  Hope this might help


----------



## cwinfrey (Mar 19, 2010)

I was actually checkin' out CL when i came to check this message... Ive made a few phone calls to companies...and responded to ads on CL.

Does anyone know the name of the business on Rt. 17 North of Gloucester? i see it when I'm cruisin by. They have a lot of tanks sittin' outside...


----------

